# drawer runners



## Julie67 (May 30, 2010)

I know the thread sounds a bit strange but the drawers in my dressing table have collapsed and I need a new set of drawer runners. I have no idea where to go. As I am in rented this is not my furniture but my landlord wont do a thing so I have to endeavour to find them myself. 
Any help please? Somewhere between Old Market and Naama would be good.


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

Julie, 

There's a few DIY stores in the Old Market. There's one on the road where the two main fruit and veg shops are, next to the place selling wooden statues etc. They sell paint, nails, bathroom fittings etc they might be worth looking into. Also round the corner of this shop there's another small DIY store which might be good.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Julie67 said:


> I know the thread sounds a bit strange but the drawers in my dressing table have collapsed and I need a new set of drawer runners. I have no idea where to go. As I am in rented this is not my furniture but my landlord wont do a thing so I have to endeavour to find them myself.
> Any help please? Somewhere between Old Market and Naama would be good.


Same thing happened to me. I paid my doorman 100 LE and he went to buy them and came back with another guy to fit them. It's the easiest thing to do.


----------

